# ProgressBar aktualisierung



## nathaniells freak (7. Februar 2008)

Sers leutz ich bins schon wieder.

Ich habe eine Klasse erstellt die MyProgressBar heisst und intern ein Jframe mit eingebaut auf der ich die Progressbar Zeichne. Außerdem hab an die Klasse MyProgressBar ein implements Runnable dran gemacht. Ich starte das Frame füge die ProgressBar hinzu und lasse in der run() - Funktion eine Schleife laufen die das Frame immer neu Zeichnet. Alternativ kann ich auch eine set - Funktion bauen die in der Set Funktion das ganze neu zeichnet. Das is ja erst mal egal.

Mir gehts darum das ich das Thread starte. Er meldet keinen Fehler zurück und dann den neuen Prozent Wert eintrage. Und dann die PBar und das Frame neu gezeichnet werden so das der Benutzer immer den aktuellsten verlauf sieht. Bei mir zeichnet er das Frame und die PBar immer erst am Ende, obwohl ich ein Thread mache für die PBar und es mit .start(), starten lasse.

Habt ihr dazu mal Quellcode?

Cu Micha


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (7. Februar 2008)

Moin!
Achte doch mal ein bisschen mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung. Dein Beitrag ist recht grausig zu lesen.

Beispielscode gibts fast immer auf der Sun Seite:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/progress.html

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## nathaniells freak (7. Februar 2008)

Tut mir leid das war eine Dumme Frage hab die Lösung in der Zwischenzeit auch schon gefunden.

Objekt.paintImmediately(0,0,330,20); 

und dann bei den Zahlen wird bereich des Objektes angegeben der neu gezeichnet werden soll.

Cu Micha


----------

